# Benidorm or Torrevieja?



## Steve B (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,

I know it's a difficult question to answer, as it all depends on personal circumstances and preferences, but I'd be grateful for any opinions or advice.

I'm considering a short trip to look around both places as I'd like to buy an apartment mainly for family holidays but perhaps letting out occasionally. My 2 kids are still quite young but it won't be that many years before they're off, so I'd like somewhere that the wife and I will enjoy coming back to for many years.

I'd like to be close to a beach (but not necessarily beachfront (expensive!); approx 10 min walk?) and a close walk to restaurants and bars. Not too bothered about how busy places get in Summer. Would hope to come over 3 times a year or so, maybe more in later life!

Obviously I'm motivated by current low property prices, and I admit to being at the low end of the market, less than E100K. I get the impression (am I right?) that there is a lot more on offer in Torrevieja. I assume this means Torrevieja is less popular or desirable, but I don't know. Never been to either!

Thanks again, guys.


----------



## Steve B (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry, when I say a lot more on offer in Torrevieja, I mean low priced properties for sale.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a friend who has 27 apartments in Torrevieja and last year he had 9 of them let out for about 2 months in all. One apartment had a long term couple (6years) and he lost them also.
Don't think about buying to let out or at least don't be relying on an income from you apartment as you may come a cropper.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

Both areas are flooded with apartments for sale at low prices. Incidently, go to see Spanish banks, Bancaja, Cam etc all have thousands of repo properties at way less than evven agents are selling them for. You really can get much more house for your money this way.

If you intend to let it out for holidays my gut says Benidorm may be more marketable for you, but my strong advice would be to go with the area you like the most. Both are very British!

In between the two there are many other beautiful places... Alicante, Santa Pola (where there are blocks of new apartments almost on the beach just sat empty), El Campello etc which all have many properties in need of owners but the two you mentioned probably do have the highest density in the area and are more likely to be marketable for holiday lets.

Both places are similar but also so very different. Obviously Torrevieja is quieter than benidorm, ie not the 24/7 nightlife. Torrevieja is quieter but still plenty going on. There are so many areas in and around both benidorm and torrevieja that I would encourage you to spend a fair amount of time getting to know both areas very well before you make your decision. You are probably right, you will probably get more hosuse for your money in torrevieja but you do need to take everything into account.

I am probably moving inland slightly soon i hope to be with my OH and although the thought of loosing my sea view initially was not great, its important for him as he grew up in this town and all his family are there and Spanish are very close to family. Havng said that, slighly inland you get more house for your money and as I soon learned that entire stretch of coast is linked by fantastic motorways and you can hop from one part to another quickly and easily and always be at the cost with minimal hassle.

Dont rush, take your time but check out the banks... Bancaja have a website called bancaja habitat - google it! All banks do similar things but always best to go and talk to the bank manager... it really is "no reasonable offer refused!"


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a friend who has 27 apartments in Torrevieja and last year he had 9 of them let out for about 2 months in all. One apartment had a long term couple (6years) and he lost them also.
> Don't think about buying to let out or at least don't be relying on an income from you apartment as you may come a cropper.


Agree... the days of buying to rend out 45 weeeks of the year and enjoy the other weeks yourself are long gone!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Given the choice ...... I wouldnt buy property in either area .... sorry.
I guess its what your personal preferences are


----------



## Steve B (Jul 5, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Given the choice ...... I wouldnt buy property in either area .... sorry.
> I guess its what your personal preferences are


Thanks for the info guys. Stravinsky, out of interest, why does neither area appeal to you?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Benidorm is like Blackpool but sunnier, very brash and noisy, but the old town still had character, when I was last there.

Take your time, property may become even cheaper. It took me five years to decide and the eventual location is 250 miles away from my original choice. Remember it is a buyers market so take full advantage.

Don`t forget you will need a good lawyer to buy on the peninsular,

Hepa


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Benidorm is like Blackpool but sunnier, very brash and noisy, but the old town still had character, when I was last there.
> 
> Take your time, property may become even cheaper. It took me five years to decide and the eventual location is 250 miles away from my original choice. Remember it is a buyers market so take full advantage.
> 
> ...


A VERY good lawyer, with so many illegal houses out there you should always spend that little bit more and get a highly recommended 1st class abogado on side.

Benidorm can be blackpool with sun, in the new town but it has so many wonderful places within minutes and as you say the old town does have a lot of characer.


----------

